# Error During Direct3D init.



## Basard (Sep 11, 2007)

I never got this error, happens when I first start ATITool...  Seems like the only reason it could be giving me this error is the new Catalyst driver install to 7.9...  It wasn't happening before.


----------



## elestirmen (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the same proplem...

Yesterday I downclocked! my Sapphire 9800 pro VGA using atitool. But this proplem occur...


----------

